# 10 reasons why I hate fullmoon.



## DynDasE (Nov 13, 2009)

Not really mine but these are my werewolf character's.
I remember that I once read a thread about "how uncomfortable your life can get if you are a furry".
I can't recall where it is so I start a new one, but this time , it is all about werewolf. I want to share mine and I want to hear from yours either. :grin:

This character is a Half American/Japanese Veterinarian who lives in USA,and he is an Otaku. He will be in my upcoming web comic.
Sorry for the very rough sketch...TwT,but Thank you very much. >w</


*10 reasons why I hate fullmoon.*

No.1 : My hands are too big to make Gunpla.
Gunpla is.. a plastic model of Gundam.







He really enjoys this kind of stuffs,but when some models takes too much time, he must finish it while he turns into his werewolf form which is very very unpleasant to do,and it will be much harder for him not to scratch the Gunpla's body with his claws. :-D


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2009)

DynDasE said:


> Not really mine but these are my werewolf character's.
> I remember that I once read a thread about "how uncomfortable your life can get if you are a furry".
> I can't recall where it is so I start a new one, but this time , it is all about werewolf. I want to share mine and I want to hear from yours either. :grin:
> 
> ...


 Sorry I can't laugh so hard.


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 13, 2009)

DynDasE said:


> *10 reasons why I hate fullmoon.*
> 
> No.1 : My hands are too big to make Gunpla.
> Gunpla is.. a plastic model of Gundam.
> ...



Life as a werewolf must suck...for gundam fans, that is.


----------



## Dahguns (Nov 13, 2009)

*pulls his pants back up*   x3


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> Life as a werewolf must suck...for gundam fans, that is.


 
That's why I don't believe in Japanese Mecha...I believe in giant war machines designed to walk around and blow the shit out of everything...you know...like THIS::
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHUdcVkFzB8


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Another good one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m9BhhRjc2o


----------



## DynDasE (Nov 14, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> Life as a werewolf must suck...for gundam fans, that is.



He loves Gunpla but actually there're more things he is interested in.>w</


No.2 : It took me too much effort for cosplaying during fullmoon.






Since he was a black werewolf, there aren't many characters that he loves which he can cosplay. Instead of going for whatever characters he likes such as Char Aznable or Amuro Ray (From Gundam). He have to avoid doing that during fullmoon.

Lucario was his favorite pokemon so.. LOL
He have to partially dye himself in blue and cream... , wore the black wrist bands at both of his shoulders , blue pants and Red color Big eyes Contact lens.

No to mention how terrible it is when he need to remove the color of his black fur first. =w="



Vatz said:


> That's why I don't believe in Japanese Mecha...I believe in giant war machines designed to walk around and blow the shit out of everything...you know...like THIS::
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHUdcVkFzB8



I like the oldest Gundam(UC Series). Nowadays is it only a bunch of Toy seller try to advertise their products by using cartoon animation.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 14, 2009)

XD I demand moar


----------

